# Just a bully brag!



## FrostFell (Jun 21, 2011)

I didnt see anywhere else to put this, so I apologize if this is the wrong spot!

Congrats to Lauren and her Frost Fell dog, Silver, for taking not one, but TWO Best In Show wins at the ABKC show this last weekend, under Pam Carter and Ed Shepherd! Silver was only a year old, and beat the pants off all the big boys and adult dogs there. I could not be more proud!


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

That is a BEAUTIFUL Bully!  WTG Silver!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

cute pup! Congratulations!!!


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice dog he looks great.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Congratulations. He is a beautiful bully, i love his colour.


----------



## FrostFell (Jun 21, 2011)

Sheesh I know shes a little bit butch but Silver is a giiiiiirrrrrrrlllllllll lol 

Thanks everybody!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Congrats! I'm going to move this to the bully section or pictures. I'd like it in the bully section though. Beautiful dog!


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

My fault.I saw no sex indicating parts so i had to guess and failedLOL I personally take it as a compliment when any of my girls are mistaken for boys.Its the other way around that would upset me:rofl:


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Congrats!She is a good looking bully.If I ever got one I would want it to look like her


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome, congrats!!!!! :woof: :woof: :woof:


----------



## FrostFell (Jun 21, 2011)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> My fault.I saw no sex indicating parts so i had to guess and failedLOL I personally take it as a compliment when any of my girls are mistaken for boys.Its the other way around that would upset me:rofl:


Too true my good man! I would rather have a butch girl than a pretty male, especially in THIS breed 

Thank you for the compliments everyone, I am so proud of my first American Bully litter!:woof:


----------



## John N (Jul 3, 2011)

I have been looking for these color patterns foe ever the dog is absolutely beautiful!! I was wondering are you going to reeding again soon and if so please let me know I am interested. Thanks John N


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

John N said:


> I have been looking for these color patterns foe ever the dog is absolutely beautiful!! I was wondering are you going to reeding again soon and if so please let me know I am interested. Thanks John N


There is no selling of dogs on this forum unless authorized by the admin, which this person is NOT. Thank you....


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey I saw you at the show and didn't realize you were on here too. I was at the nizmo's
K9 supply booth.
Much deserved wins. Congrats!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Nizmo said:


> Hey I saw you at the show and didn't realize you were on here too. I was at the nizmo's
> K9 supply booth.
> Much deserved wins. Congrats!


Yeah he/she was banned a month ago for a week but they have yet to return.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Ohhh, well phooeyyy lol
Thanks for lmk


----------



## John N (Jul 3, 2011)

Sorry was just looking for info wont happen again


----------

